# اللهجة العراقية: تفلّيش



## Yasser Alwan

في اللهجة العراقية لدينا كلمة تفليش اي تحطيم
والفعل منها فلّش يفلّش فلّش 
نقول فلان فلش الحايط .. اي حطم الجدار
وفي المشاجرات يقول احد المتشاجرين فلشت وجهه اي هشمته
 وعندما يتحطم شيء نقول عنه اتفلّش
سؤالي هل من كلمة مشابهه في باقي اللهجات
وهل لها اصل في العربية
..
وجدت خلال البحث على النت كلمة منفلشة فهمتها بمعنى مبعثرة او مشتتة حسب السياق
وكانت ضمن كلام فصيح لكن عندما بحثت في لسان العرب لم اجد لها اصلا
فهل هناك من ينورني اكثر؟​


----------



## momai

الكلمة موجودة في سوريا بمعنى "النشر او الانتشار "مثال:
ما تفلش غراضك على الارض اي لا ترميهم 
انفلشت القتبلة بوجهنا اي انفجرت بوجهنا هه
كانوا الغراض مفلوشين على الارض اي مرمين بشكل مبعثر.
هذا اكثر ما يمكنني ذكره من الامثلة الكثيرة لها
أما عن الاصل فهي ليست موجودة على الاقل على معجمات الشبكة .


----------



## jawad-dawdi

لا وجود لهذه الكلمة في اللهجة المغربية 

أرى أن اللام في (فلش) مبدلة من الراء .. أي أن أصل (فلش) هو (فرش) سواء في اللهجة العراقية أو اللهجة السورية

في لسان العرب : فَراشُ الرأْس: طرائقُ دِقاق من  القِحْف، وقيل: هو ما رَقَّ من عظْم الهامة، وقيل: كلُّ رقيقٍ من عظمٍ  فَراشَةٌ، وقيل: كل عظم ضُرب فطارت منه عظامٌ رِقاقٌ فهي الفَراش، وقيل: كل  قُشور تكون على العظْم دون اللحم، وقيل: هي العِظامُ التي تخرج من رأْس  الإِنسان إِذا شُجّ وكُسِر، وقيل: لا تُسمى عِظامُ الرأْس فَراشاً حتى  تتبيّن، الواحدة من كل ذلك فَراشةٌ
والمُفَرِّشةُ والمُفْتَرِشةُ من الشِّجاجِ: التي تبلغ الفَراش
وفي  حديث مالك: في المُنَقِّلَةِ التي يَطيرُ فَراشُها خمسةَ عشرَ؛  المُنَقَّلَةُ من الشِّجاج التي تُنَقِّلُ العظام. الأَصمعي: المُنَقِّلة  من الشجاج هي التي يخرج منها فَراشُ العظام وهي قشرة تكون على العظم دون  اللحم؛ ومنه قول النابغة: ويَتْبَعُها منهمْ فَراشُ الحَواجِب والفَراش:  عظم الحاجب
ويقال: ضرَبه فأَطارَ فَراشَ رأْسه، وذلك إِذا طارت العظام رِقاقاً من رأْسه
وكل رقيق من عظم أَو حديدٍ، فهو فَراشةٌ؛ وبه سميت فَراشةُ القُفل لرِقَّتِها
وفي حديث علي، كرم اللَّه وجهه: ضَرْبٌ يَطِير منه فَراشُ الهامِ؛ الفَراشُ: عظام رقاق تلي قِحْف الرأْس​


----------



## إسكندراني

jawad-dawdi said:


> لا وجود لهذه الكلمة في اللهجة المغربية
> 
> أرى أن اللام في (فلش) مبدلة من الراء .. أي أن أصل (فلش) هو (فرش) سواء في اللهجة العراقية أو اللهجة السورية
> 
> في لسان العرب : فَراشُ الرأْس: طرائقُ دِقاق من  القِحْف، وقيل: هو ما رَقَّ من عظْم الهامة، وقيل: كلُّ رقيقٍ من عظمٍ  فَراشَةٌ، وقيل: كل عظم ضُرب فطارت منه عظامٌ رِقاقٌ فهي الفَراش، وقيل: كل  قُشور تكون على العظْم دون اللحم، وقيل: هي العِظامُ التي تخرج من رأْس  الإِنسان إِذا شُجّ وكُسِر، وقيل: لا تُسمى عِظامُ الرأْس فَراشاً حتى  تتبيّن، الواحدة من كل ذلك فَراشةٌ
> والمُفَرِّشةُ والمُفْتَرِشةُ من الشِّجاجِ: التي تبلغ الفَراش
> وفي  حديث مالك: في المُنَقِّلَةِ التي يَطيرُ فَراشُها خمسةَ عشرَ؛  المُنَقَّلَةُ من الشِّجاج التي تُنَقِّلُ العظام. الأَصمعي: المُنَقِّلة  من الشجاج هي التي يخرج منها فَراشُ العظام وهي قشرة تكون على العظم دون  اللحم؛ ومنه قول النابغة: ويَتْبَعُها منهمْ فَراشُ الحَواجِب والفَراش:  عظم الحاجب
> ويقال: ضرَبه فأَطارَ فَراشَ رأْسه، وذلك إِذا طارت العظام رِقاقاً من رأْسه
> وكل رقيق من عظم أَو حديدٍ، فهو فَراشةٌ؛ وبه سميت فَراشةُ القُفل لرِقَّتِها
> وفي حديث علي، كرم اللَّه وجهه: ضَرْبٌ يَطِير منه فَراشُ الهامِ؛ الفَراشُ: عظام رقاق تلي قِحْف الرأْس​


اين العلاقة بين هذا وبين تهشم الشيء؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

إسكندراني said:


> اين العلاقة بين هذا وبين تهشم الشيء؟



في اللهجة العراقية حسب ما قاله الأخ ياسر : فلشت وجهه أي هشمته

في لسان العرب : ضرَبه فأَطارَ فَراشَ رأْسه، وذلك إِذا طارت العظام رِقاقاً من رأْسه

ألا يعتبر هذا هشما؟

وينتقل المعنى إلى أي شيء آخر يتحطم فتتناثر أجزاءه

 
​ وهذا التناثر هو الذي يعطي المعنى الموجود في اللهجة السورية​


----------

